# Missing thread



## wheels410 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a question. I started a thread recently and now I can't find it. I was wondering if it was taken down? If so, is there any way to find out why? If I did something wrong, I'd hate to do it again. The thread was titled go big red, it was in the member's lounge section, and discussed the Big Ten Expansion adding Nebraska. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Debukochi (May 12, 2009)

The "Go Big Red" thread?
It's still there and it's got 22 replies. See here.


----------



## wheels410 (Apr 16, 2009)

Debukochi said:


> The "Go Big Red" thread?
> It's still there and it's got 22 replies. See here.


Thanks! Wonder why I couldn't get it to come up? Must be the user.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi,

Your Big Red thread is still over there in the Lounge --> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?139118-Go-big-red!

There is a lot of active threads in the lounge where threads can sometimes get pushed down the page quickly over there - If you go to your *user profile* and then click on "Find all posts" or again "Find all started thread" is a quick and easy way to find your posts or threads that you started. The most recent ones are listed on top.

Cheers.


----------



## wheels410 (Apr 16, 2009)

kcp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your Big Red thread is still over there in the Lounge --> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?139118-Go-big-red!
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Debukochi (May 12, 2009)

Off topic
kcp: I’m assuming that all of that artwork in your avatars is yours. Magnifiquement fait.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Debukochi said:


> Off topic
> kcp: I'm assuming that all of that artwork in your avatars is yours. Magnifiquement fait.


Thanks. Actually it is only a tiny part of an artwork :toothy9: The full painting, along with my newest plein air paintings can be seen on my blog (see link in my signature below)


----------

